
Jaconda – Integrate your Telegram with services - mironov
http://telegram.jaconda.im
======
michaelmior
Looks cool :) I hadn't heard of Telegram before, so I'll have to check this
out.

One note is that to me "Over a 100 of integrations" reads very strangely and
should be "Over a hundred integrations." Perhaps that's just my preference
though.

~~~
higherpurpose
A little something to catch-up:

[http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-
bac...](http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-back-we-know-
maths/)

[http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-
crypta...](http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-
cryptanalysis-contest)

[http://www.alexrad.me/discourse/a-264-attack-on-telegram-
and...](http://www.alexrad.me/discourse/a-264-attack-on-telegram-and-why-a-
super-villain-doesnt-need-it-to-read-your-telegram-chats.html)

~~~
michaelmior
Awesome. Thanks!

------
mehrdada
"Messages are heavily encrypted". WTF does that mean? I guess that's
Telegram's approach to security. Lightweight, correct, encryption does not
work for them. They prefer heavyweight and incorrect.

------
joshcrowder
This looks really interesting. I'd like to see it as a more open platform and
not just for telegram.

~~~
jszymborski
Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't understand why people have seemingly
abandoned vanilla XMPP. It's a great, flexible, powerful, and yes standard and
open, protocol.

~~~
firedev
Jaconda.im started as XMPP-based messenger hence the name – Jabber Conference
derivative. And it does work with XMPP. Nothing changed in this regard.

However after Google Talk was replaced with proprietary Hangouts protocol we
had to look for other options.

Telegram fits our concept just right. Let's see what other people think. You
are welcome to participate.

~~~
jszymborski
Interesting... Google Talk dropping XMPP was a dark day, but alas that's the
nature of basing a business off Google services.

It's also great to hear that it started out using XMPP, maybe Jaconda can
bring XMPP back by allowing discovery based on GitHub accounts :o

~~~
jszymborski
>"XMPP messengers are slowly sinking" I'm sure telegram is a good choice for
your company, but "XMPP messengers are slowly sinking", I think, is a silly
statement.

~~~
firedev
This is my personal opinion I've gathered from experience. I still have some
friends using XMPP from Gtalk times. I have 0 new XMPP contacts for years
since the fall of Gtalk. One might argue that it is still going strong, but I
don't see anything proving that point. And the most authoritative indicator
for ourselves is the amount of companies signed up for Jaconda. Guess having
to add DNS records so XMPP is working on your domain is not helping either.

------
thomasfl
This look like the kind of service github might offer their users some day.
When Telegram finally open sources their server, that might not be to
difficult either.

------
thomasfl
Do you plan to integrate with e-mail? I would like to have e-mails sendt to
special adresses displayed in the group chat.

~~~
firedev
That is exactly how jaconda.im is working now, everybody in the room can send
emails into the room.

~~~
thomasfl
Cool! Do you use Telegram as a backend for jaconda.im as well? If so, then
it's also cool to see somebody giving Slack some competition with a more open
backend server.

~~~
firedev
Jaconda for Telegram works in a different way compared to XMPP Jaconda.im, it
is possible to stitch them together but it's a bit too early at the moment.

------
michaelmior
This should probably not be a Show HN. From the guidelines[0]:

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

As far as I can tell, there's not a real product here we can try yet.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mironov
We use it internally right now and plan to invite new teams in batches. It has
rough angles and we polish it before the public launch.

~~~
michaelmior
I understand. But it's not a suitable Show HN post. Show HN is designed for
something that we can try out now.

